# Club Name Offerings...



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I'm beginning this thread in the hopes that we can begin to toss out some ideas for naming our new Fishing Club. Seeing one possible name might spark a better next one... and another... and another.

So, to start it off, here's my first offering:

*LINE & BRINE* - A Mid-Atlantic Saltwater Fishing Club

Surf, Yak or Pier
Its fishing we hold dear.
Give us a salty line
And the smell of brine -

“FISH ON!” soon you'll hear.

Other's I considered:
The Salty Hook (and discarded, The Salty Hooker)
Briney Hiney
Salty Cranks
The Reel Deal
The Fishing Accomplice

Hope that gets ya started...

Jim


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hampton Roads Fishing Association?

Southeastern Virginia anglers club?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

How bout....Suds ' R Us......


Come far..come near
if its a fishin tale ya wanna hear....
it's where the BS is deep....
and not always fish to keep...
But its a place to enjoy....
Even when ya wanna show off yer new toy


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Tidewater Inshore Angler's Association (TIAA) This one, seriously, encompasses the whole sha bang. Pierfishing, surfcasting, Kayaking, Canoeeing, bait chunking, heaving, sloughing, mooching, you name it, it says it all, and will make a neat sticker!

Not to be too critical, but "Line and Brine" sounds like a great name for a bar.

 TC


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

TC said:


> Not to be too critical, but "Line and Brine" sounds like a great name for a bar.
> 
> TC


LOL... TC, you're doing exactly what needs to be done. We're looking for names that MOST of us can live with (I'm doubtful that we'd ever please ALL)!

Keep `em coming!!!

Jim


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

TC said:


> Tidewater Inshore Angler's Association (TIAA) This one, seriously, encompasses the whole sha bang. Pierfishing, surfcasting, Kayaking, Canoeeing, bait chunking, heaving, sloughing, mooching, you name it, it says it all, and will make a neat sticker!
> 
> 
> 
> TC


 that one sounds good.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I submitted this one to redskinsfan but here it is for you guys:

Pier and surf Anglers Club

Isnt' this what most of us do pier and surf fish.

Submitt all your suggestions to redskinsfan I think that he is collecting all he ideas for the name of the new club.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TC said:


> Tidewater Inshore Angler's Association (TIAA) This one, seriously, encompasses the whole sha bang. Pierfishing, surfcasting, Kayaking, Canoeeing, bait chunking, heaving, sloughing, mooching, you name it, it says it all, and will make a neat sticker!
> 
> Not to be too critical, but "Line and Brine" sounds like a great name for a bar.
> 
> TC



i like that.. better than al's TKAA sticker...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

*F*ishing *A*llocated *R*etirement *T*eam or * FART * for short or just call us the Ol FARTS


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Speak for yorself you old FART. Just Kidding Shooter.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Fishman said:


> I submitted this one to redskinsfan but here it is for you guys:
> 
> Pier and surf Anglers Club
> 
> ...


So that would be *PSAC* for short? HAHA! I'm sorry, the heat must be getting the better of me.

TIAA sounds sharp.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I STILL like the one I suggested back at the start of all this, even though nobody saluted when I ran it up the flagpole.  

*P*ier & *S*urf *O*f *T*idewater - and yes, the P in PSOT is silent. Kind of describes a few of us even better than "Old Farts" if we call ourselves the Old "PSOTS"


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

johnnyleo11 said:


> So that would be *PSAC* for short? HAHA! I'm sorry, the heat must be getting the better of me.


You guys can hold a tournament and call it the *P*ier and *S*urf *A*nglers' *N*ational *T*ournament.

*sorry*


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Pissant it is!!!!!!! I'll by into that one!!!!! Oh my God it hurts!!!!!!!!! 
The FART idea is good... "I FART, do you?"
People With Bait?


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Al, you surely could put a TIAA sticker on your YAK right beside of your TKAA sticker and confuse the Hell out of everyone. 
If you come up missing, God forbid, would you be MIA from the TKAA or the TIAA?


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I think Jim hit it in the first post without realizing it. He said "Fish ON" ... What can we do with that???

Fish On of Virginia

Tidewater Fish On  Club

Hampton Roads Fish On

Fish On Club

Southern Fish On club

*Others I can consider are:*

P & S Masters [or PSM for short]

Surf & Pier Bums [or Masters]

Reel Fishermens club

Mas-tr-bat'rs [nah ...]  

I sure hope somebody is keeping a list. We can vote at the meeting.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Club Motto...*

I like Rattler's signature... "Fish till it hurts, then fish some  more." I think that says it all....
TC


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks TC...its what i used to do...don't get out as often as i used to...how about...TIF...tidewater inshore fishermen...seems simple to me...covers all...beach,pier, and yak...i hate "HAMPTON ROADS"...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK so I know not everyone is old so this ought to fix them youngens
*F*ish *A*gitator *R*esponce *T*eam for the Young FARTS


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote from Rattler ..."...i hate "HAMPTON ROADS"...

Sorry pal. Just a suggestion. I agree wioth you. I have preferred 'Tidewater' for years.

Shooter, You're stuck ... change gears or take an xlax  .


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I don't know about anyone else... but I'm loving these! Lot's of possibilities are beginning to unfold... and I suspect, the best are yet to come.

Obviously, at some point we'll need to whittle down the choices to a reasonable few or voting will be chaotic at best. I'd like to offer the following for consideration:

(1) Continue to toss out names through Sunday night (07/17).
(2) On Monday (07/18), perhaps we can have Bassassasin & RedskinFan228 compile a Top Ten list for posting.
(3) Those of us interested in membership can make additional comments, suggested additions/deletions, etc. until Wednesday night.
(4) On Thursday morning (07/21), a final top xx (5, 8, 10?) posting could be done with with a public poll option.
(5) Those not voting online but attending can add their votes during lunch... with a final tally and announcement made shortly thereafter.

It is my understanding that many desire the name's determination to be concluded at the meet on Saturday the 23rd. By posting the final poll to the board by [sometime] Thursday morning, those who will be unable to physically attend the event will not be precluded from having their voice recognized, too. They'll have all day on Thursday and Friday to place their vote.

Again... just a suggestion with no intent of "running" anything. I simply wanted to toss out an agenda for consideration... particularly one that would allow the MIAs for Saturday's meet to have their voice considered, too.

Jim


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

how about the " we Aint catchit Chit club" :--|


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

*E.c.a.a.*

East Coast Anglers Association,

East Coast Inshore Fishing Association,

ill give more when i think of them .


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

now that we got a few ideas, make a poll and get some votes... go from there. good to see this thing gettin' together.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

tidewater angling association

tidewater surf and pier association?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, perhaps chosing the name should be on the club meeting agenda?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Rory i do remember it is one of the things we were talking about,, but its good to kick a few names around to get better ideas for the day we choose the name. So ill see ya at the shindig. Looking foward in meeting ya, along with others.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Rory i do remember it is one of the things we were talking about,, but its good to kick a few names around to get better ideas for the day we choose the name. So ill see ya at the shindig. Looking foward in meeting ya, along with others.


Exactly my thought - that was why I posted my (once again ignored PSOT suggestion) that we were "kicking a few names around". However, when the following were posted: 


JimInVA said:


> Obviously, at some point we'll need to whittle down the choices to a reasonable few or voting will be chaotic at best. I'd like to offer the following for consideration:
> 
> (1) Continue to toss out names through Sunday night (07/17).
> (2) On Monday (07/18), perhaps we can have Bassassasin & RedskinFan228 compile a Top Ten list for posting.
> ...





Rockstar said:


> now that we got a few ideas, make a poll and get some votes... go from there. good to see this thing gettin' together.


I thought someone should speak up and say something. <sigh> 

You see, I don't want those not attending club functions to decide what the club we who are attending will be called. (Nor where we will meet, when etc.)

It is my intention to move at this meeting that only members in attendance can vote - no absentee ballots. You see, I somehow find it difficult to recognize the membership of someone in a social club who doesn't socialize with the club.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks Rory some of us have to work on Saturdays.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, truth be known, I think the date etc. was set by someone other than myself. I, at the original meeting, was in favor of meeting the last Sunday of each month. All there said "aye" and thus I thought it was set. Then I found it was not set. 

The place was also "set" to be Willoughby Pier unless otherwise decided. We then decided on the Sally T (which, unfortunatley, didn't pan-out) and so on and so on. 

There will ALWAYS be those who, for some reason or othe can't attend. I'm sure it will happen to me. 
There are those who can't meet on Sundays
There are those who can only meet on Weekdays.
There are those who can only meet when the sun is in the seventh house and the moon aligns with mars. 

Now, if the club votes to allow absentee votes, fine. I think, IMNSHO, that that would be a mistake. I can just see a large group of people from the west coast comming online and voting that we have to have our next meeting in Arizona.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> Well, truth be known, I think the date etc. was set by someone other than myself. I, at the original meeting, was in favor of meeting the last Sunday of each month. All there said "aye" and thus I thought it was set. Then I found it was not set.
> 
> The place was also "set" to be Willoughby Pier unless otherwise decided. We then decided on the Sally T (which, unfortunatley, didn't pan-out) and so on and so on.
> 
> ...


Well,yall could always stop talking about it on the board and just get er done at the meeting.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> You see, I don't want those not attending club functions to decide what the club we who are attending will be called. (Nor where we will meet, when etc.)
> 
> It is my intention to move at this meeting that only members in attendance can vote - no absentee ballots. You see, I somehow find it difficult to recognize the membership of someone in a social club who doesn't socialize with the club.


Rory... you're right to look out for those who make the effort and spend the time TO actually make an event. For that, I applaud you.

Not to take away from that, however, it was my intent to also give regard to those who found themselves committed elsewhere on the 23rd. Had any other Saturday been selected for this month, I would have been one of those unable to attend. It would have been discouraging to have missed the opportunity to meet with folks. It would have been even more disappointing to have not been able to participate in the naming of the club... simply because the selected date did not work for me THIS month.

I am uncomfortable with "must be present to win/vote/know" agendas that don't take into account the typical surprises that are a part of real life. I am equally resentful of the ones who do not participate at some appropriately deemed level of "active" status yet believe that they should still have equal say. Perhaps such naming needs to be postponed until such time as a method for determining "active" membership can established.

Bottom line... I think we want the same things but are just expressing them from alternate sides of the same common circle. In any case, what the club wants to call itself pales in measure to the camaraderie and friendships I'm hopeful that the club will encourage.

Jim 

Jim


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*club name*

KISS...keep it simple _...JM 0.o2...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

PERHAPS, there may be room for compromise. IF we have members who hold a proxy say, of someone they KNOW exists by having actually seen that person; And IF that person sent 1) Beer (or other potables) or 2) Food or 3) Bait I might be persuaded to count them as "present in spirit"  (Especially if spirits are involved). I may even make such a motion myself if I am provided with a sufficiently persuasive argument as to how this might be in my best interests.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Dang I am awayy 1 day and all hell breaks loose. When this club idea was first tossed around by Bassassian and a few others we wanted a Tidewater/hampton roads area Pier and Surf club. For local anglers who dont have a boat and are confined to the shore so to speak. 

So lets make our choice have some kind of identifying feature in its name. Let people know who we are as well as where we are from. 

Pier and Surf Anglers of Tidewater
Hampton Roads Surf Finshing Association

A catchey abreveation would be nice.

Also, I kinda agree with some of what Rory says. Those in attendance at the meetings should be the ones that vote, if we wait for everyone to vote by proxy we may never decide on anything. However, I think that everyone should have a say on the name. I suggest that at the meeting on the 23rd we narrow our list down to the top 4 or 5 and then I will send an email to everyone on the mailing list giving them a chance to vote. This was what I put in the last news letter.

ken


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello everyone. I have not been on the board in awhile but My vote is still for "CLUB PULLAGE, It's like club med but only better".


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

If the club votes on the absentee ballot thing, can only those in attendance vote or will you accept absentee ballots for that?  Just being a smart*ss.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

If you're going to vote on the absentee ballot thing, are only those in attendance allowed to vote or are you going to accept absentee ballots for that?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Since we all meet here how 'bout "Disciples of the Flea Fishing and Wildlife Club"


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

i like hampton Roads surf fishing assoc.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

The body of water known as Hampton Roads doesn't have surf.


Mid Atlantic Anglers Assoc.

MA3?


Mid Atlantic Inshore Fishing Club?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

is this club thing like a separate club within P&S community? when did hampton become the center for all of us? just curious...


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

NTKG said:


> is this club thing like a separate club within P&S community? when did hampton become the center for all of us? just curious...


Hampton Roads


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

NTKG said:


> is this club thing like a separate club within P&S community? when did hampton become the center for all of us? just curious...


Huh? Are you talking about "Hampton Roads"? (Not that I like the name, btw, I prefer "Tidewater" as well, to include the larger area than "Hampton Roads") but if that is to what your referring, Hampton is only one city in "The Greater Hampton Roads Metropolitan Region".

Oh, and yes, this club is separate from P&S - and even though Sandflea has graciously permitted us to advertise and discuss club matters, nothing we say or do reflects the opinions of this board.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> is this club thing like a separate club within P&S community? when did hampton become the center for all of us? just curious...


Ohhh stop being so jellous, just cause your stuck in Richmond  and besides Hampton is the oldest english speaking town in the US and no jokes about me being here when they landed.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

well to be fair after all most of the saltwater is around the hampton roads area.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

most of the saltwater is in the ocean...we just get to touch it...lol...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Ohhh stop being so jellous, just cause your stuck in Richmond  and besides Hampton is the oldest english speaking town in the US and no jokes about me being here when they landed.



Hey Shooter...heard ya wuz around when the May Flower landed  ...with a 40lbs Cobia on yer hand line


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> with a 40lbs Cobia on yer hand line



bullchit, i heard it was a pup!


----------

